# Sorry Army, the Navy-Airforce game is the best academy rivalry there is



## Teufel (Oct 1, 2015)

http://taskandpurpose.com/4-reasons...ial&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=tp-buffer

Task and purpose has a great article why the Navy-Airforce game is a better rivalry to watch than the Army-Navy Game. I've pulled out some highlights, read the article for the full version:

*1. The Air Force vs. Navy game is more competitive.*

During Navy’s 13-year winning streak in the Army–Navy series, the Midshipmen have outscored the Black Knights 417 to 142. Most math majors (even those from Army) would agree those two numbers are not even close. 

Conversely, over the same 13-year span from 2003 to 2014, Air Force and Navy have been more even in total scoring: Navy with 300 to Air Force with 257. From 2003–2011, the average margin of victory was a mere five points, even though Navy won seven of the nine contests.  

*2. There is no love lost between the two teams.*
Unlike Army and Navy, no matter how much Navy and Air Force express a mutual admiration publicly, the two teams don’t really like each other. It’s been that way for a while.

*3. The quality of team both teams is unmatched.*

Since 2007, Air Force and Navy have combined for 14 bowl appearances with each team only missing one year when they did not qualify for a bowl. Army has been to one bowl in that same time span.

The Falcons are coming off a 10-3 season in 2014 where they defeated perennial powerhouse Boise State, won the Commander-in-Chief’s Trophy, and defeated Western Michigan in a bowl game. This year, Air Force put up a valiant fight against then-No. 4 Michigan State (now No. 4), losing 35-21 and has started the season at a respectable 2-1.

Comparably, Army is currently 1-3 and lost to Fordham for the first time since 1891 in early September. The Black Knights have only had one winning season since 1997.

*4. Very little can compare to real flyovers.*


----------



## amorris127289 (Oct 1, 2015)

Throwback Thursday? Go Blue!

There was no mention of the spirit videos, those are awesome too.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2015)

If you gave each of the Cadets a pillow this wouldn't even be a discussion.


----------

